# Lever Action AR 15 Conversion



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog...-manufacturing-red-ryd-ar-lever-action-ar-15/


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The ergonomics on that are a nightmare... but I’m sure it gives the lawmakers in NY and CA the vapors, so it’s probably worth it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't do it. Was hoping for a marlin design lever gun with AR features, chambered in .30-.30.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> I can't do it. Was hoping for a marlin design lever gun with AR features, chambered in .30-.30.


Exactly. A detachable box mag lever rifle can and has been done. It doesn’t need to have the grip, trigger, and lever arranged like a triple-decker bus to achieve it. 

An answer to a question no one ever asked. 

...but, then again, the anti-assault weapon crowd will play pin the tail on the donkey with that thing, trying to figure out where “the shoulder thing that goes up” is, so I applaud it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Marlin came close to what I want for a bear hunting gun with their dark 336, but I want a detachable box mag. Not a kidney gouging 20 rounder now mind you, but something I can push a button and be forest service road legal without acting out a scene from the riflemen and jacking seven rounds into the snow. 

I like the quintessential functionality of the lever gun. You can make it safe with one hand, wearing gloves, while gripping a mountain laurel in the other hand in order to support yourself in near vertical terrain. 

I just can't do auto in an environment with dogs and bears and people (even though I have been but I don't like it). It's that whole round ready to go directly after pulling the trigger, so many things can happen in the situations I find myself in. 

There is a dead bear falling, dogs, people, deafening noise and confusion, or maybe a wounded bear that some inexperienced maybe youth hunter has crippled, dogs tied trees everywhere that might be pulling said trees down by that time. Have been in rockslides at that point in time, as well as dodging dead limbs dislodged by falling or jumping bear. You might need a quick follow up, but maybe not quite so quick as an auto. It's reassuring to have a weapon that you can fire and it becomes a walking stick as soon as the trigger is pulled. Pistol would work, but then you get that one that is out in front and won't climb and you need 100 yard capabilities. And then there is always the one in the rocks playing whack a mole, disemboweling hounds and it's nice to have the poke capabilities of a rifle with enough power to get the job done but not too much recoil to be operated with one hand or held like a pool cue. A rifle can be used as an insulating buffer between your body and something that wishes your body harmed, if you hold on tight enough. The buffer zone is bigger than with a pistol.

Due to brutal treatment of said firearm, it is going to take some abuse, that is why my choice so far has been an automatic of chinese design that deserves no mention. It met the requirements of a weapon that I could toss over a cliff and not care about. 

So that's why I need a tactical 30 30.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

That rifle has about the same ballistics as a 30-30, but will operate in a mudhole--the only advantage I'd value. A 30-30, or a .35
Remington lever action, side eject will suit me fine. If I were fooling around with a bear though I'd rather have something a bit heavier.

PS: That is one ugly rifle. (The Video)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> Marlin came close to what I want for a bear hunting gun with their dark 336, but *I want a detachable box mag*. Not a kidney gouging 20 rounder now mind you, but something I can push a button and be forest service road legal without acting out a scene from the riflemen and jacking seven rounds into the snow.





barnbilder said:


> So that's why I need a tactical 30 30.


Get a BLR.
https://www.browning.com/products/firearms/rifles/blr.html


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It’s tough to beat the BLR it sounds like what barn builder is looking for, but I’ve found the BAR to be a bit more to my liking. 
I bought one of the cheap junk salt models and have still found it to be mud hole tough.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good tutorial about how to ***** a log barn?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Seth said:


> Does anyone know of a good tutorial about how to ***** a log barn?


Hope this helps. Noah devotes this episode exclusively about chinking.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> I'm just wondering what *the purpose* is when so many firearms for each particular task already exist?...


That's answered in the OP.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Just for reference, the only GC mods are wr, Shrek and Admin2108 only. 

Attacking someone because you believe they made a racial slur, is still a personal attack and in case you happened to miss it, also against the rules. Taking matters into your own hands because mod response isn't immediate is unacceptable.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Took a bit to confirm that it uses 223.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

wr said:


> Just for reference, the only GC mods are wr, Shrek and Admin2108 only.
> 
> Attacking someone because you believe they made a racial slur, is still a personal attack and in case you happened to miss it, also against the rules. Taking matters into your own hands because mod response isn't immediate is unacceptable.


So...
Why exactly was my post removed with no explanation when I didn't comment on any of the above?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Took a bit to confirm that it uses 223.


The OP says it's an AR 15 *conversion*.
Most AR's are 223's

Since it mainly changes the charging handle operation, I see no reason why it wouldn't work with other cartridges too.

It's so new there aren't a lot of details available right now.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> ... bought one of the cheap junk salt models and have still found it to be mud hole tough.


The "salt stock" Brownings aren't any lesser quality than the ones not affected by the salt-cured stocks. They're just prone to rust under the wood. 

You can keep it in check by scraping and poly-coating the inletting. As recently as the early 2000s, when I was doing warranty work for Browning, they would pay for one reblue on a gun and let me charge them back for a set of replacement stocks. 

Even in cases of second-hand ownership, there were times when they'd either pay us to reblue it, if the customer would buy new stocks, or the reverse. In a few cases, we were able to get the second-hand owner squared up by getting Browning to pay for the reblue, and putting a fiberglass gel coat on the inletting- maybe $50 out of pocket for the owner. 

I can't say whether Browning would still do anything for you, but it's worth a call. It'll probably help if you have a Browning authorized gunsmith in mind to take it to.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The brits have an interesting work-around for the same "problem". They have a whole series of otherwise auto-loading firearms that are designed to hold-open after each round.

The rifle, in effect, is an auto-ejector, not an auto-loader. For a follow-up shot, you have to drop the bolt, but, with something like a BAD lever installed, it's essentially as fast as an unmolested autoloader.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If someone bred a Mossberg 464 SPX to a BLR I'd be interested in a pup.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> If someone bred a Mossberg 464 SPX to a BLR I'd be interested in a pup.


Remington used to make a 7600 in .223 that took AR mags, called the 7615. Even if .223 isn’t your thing, it wouldn’t be hard or expensive to have a gunsmith install a barrel in .300 BO, giving you .30-30 ballistics in a detachable STANAG-mag pump rifle.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> That rifle has about the same ballistics as a 30-30, but will operate in a mudhole--the only advantage I'd value. A 30-30, or a .35
> Remington lever action, side eject will suit me fine. If I were fooling around with a bear though I'd rather have something a bit heavier.
> 
> PS: That is one ugly rifle. (The Video)


You don't need anything heavier than a 30 30 for bear. They have huge arteries, that's how they can run all day up and down mountains. Anything with enough power to make it to the vitals will kill them pretty quick. But it has to be in the vitals. Shots not in the vitals are usually what lead to bad scenarios. Bowhunter puts an arrow in a leg, and then you have a bear too crippled to climb a tree but not crippled enough to not kill bear dogs. So you end up charging into a running battle, you might end up shimmying out a rock ledge, holding onto a limb with one hand and poking a rifle over a rock ledge with the other, and waiting for him to rush out to grab a dog to finish him. That's why I don't want anything with more recoil than a 30 30, or something designed for a 4'2" Southeast Asian man. Pistol is good in that specific scenario, but all too often, about the time you start scaling the ledge he comes up over it and bounds up through the woods behind you, momentarily free of the dogs. If you have a pistol, he will almost always stop and turn broadside in big open timber at about a hundred yards (checking to see if the dogs made it around the rock ledge). I don't really care about killing them, I do like the meat, usually we let a kid or somebody that has never killed one do the shooting, in a good scenario where healthy bear runs a while climbs a tree and waits for us to come in and size him up and gather dogs, and get a shooter in. But when it's one with a festering arrow wound sometimes you need to stop him with whatever opportunity you get.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The "salt stock" Brownings aren't any lesser quality than the ones not affected by the salt-cured stocks. They're just prone to rust under the wood.
> 
> You can keep it in check by scraping and poly-coating the inletting. As recently as the early 2000s, when I was doing warranty work for Browning, they would pay for one reblue on a gun and let me charge them back for a set of replacement stocks.
> 
> ...


Lol Browning doesn’t owe me anything on this gun. I bought it for a song and dance and I have long since got my moneys worth out of it.


----------

